# Talent Show



## Seefutlung (Mar 6, 2008)

Whitney High School Annual Talent SHow

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5






The rest of the snaps can be found here:
http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/4463606_aHSeb#262496762

Gary


----------



## Roger (Mar 6, 2008)

very very nice work as usual, no #2 is my fave.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG, these are wonderful!! I hope the subjects have seen them, as they'll undoubtedly be thrilled. I can't even narrow it down to a few faves. You rawk


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 6, 2008)

Roger said:


> very very nice work as usual, no #2 is my fave.


 
Thanks Roger ... yeah ... little girl in number 2 performed the song "Fever" ... all under this intense red light ... how a H/S kid knows of Fever is beyond me .... all-in-all a very entertaining bunch of kids.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 6, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> OMG, these are wonderful!! I hope the subjects have seen them, as they'll undoubtedly be thrilled. I can't even narrow it down to a few faves. You rawk


 
Hey Antarctican-

Many thanks ... these were shot for the students.  I get roped into volunteering at Whitney (the number 1 public high school in California by testing) ... this came out of another roping.  I've been called "rank" before but never "rawk".

Gary

PS- Thanks for checking out my photo site ... and it's okay to be critical ... to paraphase Mao ... we learn by our mistakes not by our sucesses.
G


----------



## invisible (Mar 6, 2008)

You made each of these kids look like stars. Fabulous job!


----------



## danir (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice series.

Dani.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, how priviledged to have been given these wonderful points of view. Last time I did stage photography (two weeks ago), all I could do is silently creep around the audience hall (in an attempt not to disturb) and photograph front views of the stage. 

You worked with the stage lights very much to your (and the photographed students') advantage. I like this! I'm not sure I'd have really known how to WELL and CORRECTLY photograph against the stage lights. So maybe it was all the better I was forced to photograph with those in my back... :scratch:


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pics:thumbup:
Nr.4 is my fav


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 7, 2008)

dang, these look incredible, very very interesting.  The lighting in these is great,  nice job!!!


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks invisible and danir

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Wow, how priviledged to have been given these wonderful points of view. Last time I did stage photography (two weeks ago), all I could do is silently creep around the audience hall (in an attempt not to disturb) and photograph front views of the stage.
> 
> You worked with the stage lights very much to your (and the photographed students') advantage. I like this! I'm not sure I'd have really known how to WELL and CORRECTLY photograph against the stage lights. So maybe it was all the better I was forced to photograph with those in my back... :scratch:


 
Dunno about it being a priviledge ... I get access to the stage and the school gets photos ... THe drama director lets me shoot the dress rehearsal so I can climb all over the stage and maximize the directional stage lighting for dramatic effect and maximize wide lenses ...
i.e.





Really couldn't shoot this during a peformance. On the day of the event I shot from the center of the balcony for more traditional front photos ...
ala





Typically, when one encounters back lighting ... go to spot meter (or incident if you have a handheld meter) ... or over expose and check the historgram and LCD.

I got a free ticket for the performance, got in early and grabbed the seat of my choice (front row balcony) to photographt the event (similar "priviledges" I would have received when I was shooting news).

I and a friend had a lot of fun shooting with dramatic lighting and the students got about 300+ images for the schools wedsite.

Gary


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 7, 2008)

They are all wonderful - the kids (and parents, especially) will be elated, no doubt.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking and commenting Robstar1619 and schumionbike.

Gary


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, you took the ones from all angles during the dress rehearsal, that explains it. I had asked to be allowed to take my photos during the dress rehearsal, but for a number of reasons they made that one WITHOUT make-up and WITHOUT dresses, so it was of little use... But I feel inspired by your photos here for "next time" (whatever and whenever that may be), they look too good not to be "copied" .


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 7, 2008)

~Stella~ said:


> They are all wonderful - the kids (and parents, especially) will be elated, no doubt.


 
Yep ... there are around 700 kids attend Whitney ... and within hours of the photos uploading, the school's web site gets thousands and thousands of hits ... pretty funny ... the homework page get a hundred and the photo pages gets thousands ... lol  Thanks Stella - Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Ah, you took the ones from all angles during the dress rehearsal, that explains it. I had asked to be allowed to take my photos during the dress rehearsal, but for a number of reasons they made that one WITHOUT make-up and WITHOUT dresses, so it was of little use... But I feel inspired by your photos here for "next time" (whatever and whenever that may be), they look too good not to be "copied" .


 
I copy all the time ... good luck and good shooting

Gary


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 7, 2008)

i like 1 a lot


----------



## GeorgeUK (Mar 7, 2008)

#3 and #4 for me. Really great work :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome work Gary.  The SM shots are incredible as well. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Kevinblahh, George UK and Kundalini.

Gary


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice piano! I'm jealous!

Awesome photos. #4's my fav. I work as a lighting engineer at my old school for their various shows. I'll take my camera next time and see what I can come up with. You've inspired me :mrgreen:


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 8, 2008)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> Nice piano! I'm jealous!
> 
> Awesome photos. #4's my fav. I work as a lighting engineer at my old school for their various shows. I'll take my camera next time and see what I can come up with. You've inspired me :mrgreen:



The whole world is a stage ...  :<)

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 11, 2008)

Just a FYI ... The images (about 300 total) went up on the Whitney Web Site last night.  By this morning there were 14,000 hits ... not bad for a school of 800 ... the homework page got less than 20. LOL

Gary


----------



## jesusloving (Mar 12, 2008)

very inspiring


----------



## Puscas (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful stuff. Man, you should turn this whole photography thing into a job...


j/k: love the pics. It took me a while to see these are 'just' kids in a talent show (no disrespect), I think your photos gave them all star quality.







pascal


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

jesusloving said:


> very inspiring



Thanks Jesusloving for looking and commenting.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

Puscas said:


> Beautiful stuff. Man, you should turn this whole photography thing into a job...
> 
> 
> j/k: love the pics. It took me a while to see these are 'just' kids in a talent show (no disrespect), I think your photos gave them all star quality.
> ...



LOL ... thanks Pascal ... (I am a former news photog.)

Gary


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fantastic photos - out of the first four,
number two and three stand out for me - especially number two.

David


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 12, 2008)

Gary, I've always enjoyed the photos you post from this school.

Great work, as always.

No. 3 is my favorite. It almost looks as though it is from another era. It reminds me of a sepia toned penny postcard. Really nice work.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

DPW2007 said:


> Fantastic photos - out of the first four,
> number two and three stand out for me - especially number two.
> 
> David


 
Thanks DPW2007 ... I got lucky ... just happened to be in the right spot for the ending of her song.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Gary, I've always enjoyed the photos you post from this school.
> 
> Great work, as always.
> 
> No. 3 is my favorite. It almost looks as though it is from another era. It reminds me of a sepia toned penny postcard. Really nice work.


 
Thanks Rick.  ISO 1600 on an APS-C sensor gave me that grainy, film look.

Hey... great avatar ... remember "No fighting in the War Room."

Gary


----------



## Puscas (Mar 12, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> (I am a former news photog.)
> 
> Gary



I know, hence the job remark. 


again, great work.





pascal


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 12, 2008)

great shots


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

Puscas said:


> I know, hence the job remark.
> 
> 
> again, great work.
> ...


 
woooooosh ... that went over my head ... lol ... funny remark, too bad I blew it.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> great shots


 
Thanks Mesoam


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 12, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Thanks Rick. ISO 1600 on an APS-C sensor gave me that grainy, film look.
> 
> Hey... great avatar ... remember "No fighting in the War Room."
> 
> Gary


 
Gary, I use that avatar on all the forums I visit.  I had a young girl the other day ask me if that was really me- and she was serious.

It made me feel like I was a hundred years old.

Yeah, it's a great movie- one of my all time favorites- I still laugh like a lunatic whenever I watch it.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Gary, I use that avatar on all the forums I visit. I had a young girl the other day ask me if that was really me- and she was serious.
> 
> It made me feel like I was a hundred years old.
> 
> Yeah, it's a great movie- one of my all time favorites- I still laugh like a lunatic whenever I watch it.


 
" .... Captain Batguanno, if that's your real name."


----------

